# best way to kill a toad



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

hey guys just wanna know what u think the best way to kill a cane toad is i have my opinion but interested to see what your preffered method is


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 2, 2010)

tee it off wid a golf club


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah i reckon u cant beat the sound of a toad whistling oaway off a golf club


----------



## Kitah (Sep 2, 2010)

Whatever is humane. I doubt wacking them with a golf club would kill them- they're EXTREMELY hardy animals, and its just inhumane. 

I can't imagine you'd think a good way to euthanise a dog is to repeatedly hit it in the head with a golf club.

They're a major pest, but it doesn't mean its ethically right to essentially torture them, they're no different to any other animal.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 2, 2010)

Front Wheels of my VS at 100K's per hour works well


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

Gibblore said:


> Front Wheels of my VS at 100K's per hour works well


 bahahahaha whats wrong with the back ones?


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 2, 2010)

napalm >.>


----------



## Thor1 (Sep 2, 2010)

i have heard of people putting them in buckets of very salty water.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shoot 'em


----------



## Banjo (Sep 2, 2010)

One squirt of Detol. Humanely, place in the freezer.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 2, 2010)

i like to do it the golf club way... im a teenager lol


----------



## Mayo (Sep 2, 2010)

I follow the detol option, seems to work well


----------



## shaye (Sep 2, 2010)

Play baseball with it


----------



## shaye (Sep 2, 2010)

Or blender 
Microwave 
Pogo stick till u land on it 
Stick it up sumones exhaust


----------



## The Devil (Sep 2, 2010)

Kitah said:


> Whatever is humane. I doubt wacking them with a golf club would kill them- they're EXTREMELY hardy animals, and its just inhumane.
> 
> I can't imagine you'd think a good way to euthanise a dog is to repeatedly hit it in the head with a golf club.
> 
> They're a major pest, but it doesn't mean its ethically right to essentially torture them, they're no different to any other animal.



you are right. You couldn't use a golf club to kill a dog, you'd have to use something like a shovel, pick-ax handle or similar.
That is unless it is a very small dog..........................

(Oh I can feel the knives in my back already)


----------



## Kitah (Sep 2, 2010)

The Devil said:


> you are right. You couldn't use a golf club to kill a dog, you'd have to use something like a shovel, pick-ax handle or similar.
> That is unless it is a very small dog..........................
> 
> (Oh I can feel the knives in my back already)



No, no knives, I was expecting a somewhat childish comment like this 

I usually try to ignore threads such as these... I suppose its just because I actually value lives and not cruelty


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 2, 2010)

nothing beats getting out the old 7 iron and having a practice


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

WomaPythons said:


> tee it off wid a golf club



Doesn't get rid of the toad...



byron_moses said:


> yeah i reckon u cant beat the sound of a toad whistling oaway off a golf club



Doesn't get rid of the toad...



Gibblore said:


> Front Wheels of my VS at 100K's per hour works well



Doesn't get rid of the toad...



Banjo said:


> One squirt of Detol. Humanely, place in the freezer.



Is not humane...



giglamesh said:


> i like to do it the golf club way... im a teenager lol



Doesn't get rid of the toad...



Mayo said:


> I follow the detol option, seems to work well



Is not humane...



shaye said:


> Play baseball with it



Doesn't get rid of the toad...



dukyboi said:


> nothing beats getting out the old 7 iron and having a practice



Doesn't get rid of the toad...

O M G ....

All of these comments surmount to torture and NOT actually doing the job properly...

If you think that waht you're doing is remotely correct then THINK AGAIN... This is one thing that really really angers me and on a number of levels...

1) It is NOT ok to torture any animals regardless of their pest status.

2) In order to rid Australia of toads, you need to REMOVE the toad (and its poisons).

3) Chemicals such as detol are unlikely to be humane and you're promoting another chemical into the environment along with the toad's poison.

So... Here it is... Short and sweet...

a) Go and capture said toads in a plastic bag or bucket big enough so they can not jump out of it (this is the least humane ordeal - however, they're not in pain).

b) Once in a plastic bag, tie the ends of the bag so the toad can not escape (possibly the least humane ordeal depending on how you believe).

c) Freeze the said plastic bag with occupants.

This does NOT cause crystals to form in the blood until LONG after the toad is dead.

Dispose of toad in rubbish bin still in the conveniently tied plastic bag.

This serves a second purpose - the toad will break down to harmless organic compounds and will no longer harm any native (or non-native) wildlife.

A toad is still poisonous alive or dead - so if you bat them to death, you're only doing half the job and in fact, you're possibly making it worse as day time birds and animals are likely to try and feast on the dead toads.

Most animals are aware of toad poisons and avoid them.. but NOT ALL!!!

So why do a torturous deal??? 

Just do it right and don't go down the road of torture...


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey what about my idea! shoot em, bag 'em, bin 'em.


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 2, 2010)

actually golf clubs do work you just need to hit the top lip and it rips the scull out


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

You know what - I just showed my girlfriend this thread... she's not a herper like us... and her words were "That's disgusting... what the hell is wrong with these people... Aren't they animal lovers? Are toads not animals? That is disgusting...."

Wow, I really do hope you're all proud of yourselves....

Because, I've never read such absolute tripe in my life.... As herpers - you KNOW BETTER!!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hey what about my idea! shoot em, bag 'em, bin 'em.


 
Reasonable - I left your idea off my comments because I felt it was reasonable.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

pfft, they need to die.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

tell ya gf that! hahaha


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hey what about my idea! shoot em, bag 'em, bin 'em.



shoot them then hit them wid a golf club


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

giglamesh said:


> actually golf clubs do work you just need to hit the top lip and it rips the scull out


 
Mate - think about it... killing maybe... but you've done less than half the job... in fact, all you've done is move the problem 75m in a new direction - alive or dead....

I guarantee at least 30% of golf clubbed toads survive in pain... and become easy targets to poison our wildlife...

The remaining 70% are there for kookaburras and scavengers to die from....

I don't believe the golf club works 100% of the time.. nor do I think it is a humane way to kill a toad....

My method is 100% guaranteed.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha WomaPythons, i like it.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

if it disgusts u so much mate and that bad why bother replying then showing your girlfriend imo


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 2, 2010)

Freezing is as inhumane as it's possible to get and a good old 4x2 is almost certainly more humane but wait ........

THERE IS A COMPLETELY HUMANE AND CHEAP METHOD OF KILLING TOADS WHICH DOESN'T INVOLVE PUTTING IN THE FREEZER WITH YOUR FOOD. Clove oil is cheap and readily available from your local pharmacy. A small bottle will take care of many, many toads.

A FEW DROPS ON THE BACK OF A TOAD AND WITHIN 30 MINS IT WILL DRIFT OFF CALMLY INTO PERMANENT TOADY OBLIVION WITH NO APPARENT STRESS, PAIN OR DISCOMFORT. Then into the bin or whatever.

Don't take my word for it, try it for yourself.

*CLOVE OIL*


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

just, SHOOT THEM!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> pfft, they need to die.


 
Now if you read my comments and understood my sentiments you'd know... I am not against killing toads... I'm against the inhumane treatment of the pest...

I told you MY method (hence I kill toads).

It's not rocket science mate... it's plain easy biology with a little touch of humaneness. Is that too hard to believe?

Now, personally.. I LOVE TOADS... They're an AWESOME spectacle on this planet... They're so powerful that they can't be controlled... That is something to admire...

Yes... they need to be controlled somehow - and our feeble attempts do nothing... But... on top of that... If you do it properly - each female you take out has potentially removed 50,000 new toads from the equation...

they're the super creature in the wrong place... over suited to their environment and super competitive....

However... if you do a lot of study (as I believe I have) on toads you'll find they're NOT out-competing to the extent that people believe NOR are they killing as many of our wild animals as first thought (in fact, for the last few studies it has shown that the toads moving into new areas of the country are killing serious amounts of wildlife, but where toads have been firmly planted for 30 or ore years, wildlife (native) populations have increased significantly - in some cases are doing very well - as the toad has removed many predators of frogs, geckoes etc....)

Animals have also adapted... Crocodiles are still highly susceptible - but only a few snakes, monitors etc are now falling to the toad - in fact, numbers in places like cairns are now hard to find - because they're just not killing these herps any more.

Some animals have even learnt what parts of the toads are edible and are using them as a variable food source.

Toads have controlled the population of mosquitoes and many other pest insects.

So - make sure you look at ALL avenues before over labelling toads as pests.... They are not as bad as you all crank them up to be....


----------



## WomaPythons (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> just, SHOOT THEM!!!!



u forgot 2 hit them with a golf club afta.....then chase it and hit it again


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

we should make a virus to kill em


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> if it disgusts u so much mate and that bad why bother replying then showing your girlfriend imo


 
What the is this about?

It disgusts me that people are in their right to think it is right.... So I chose to suggest better or more humane methods... Nagraj has shown another - I have not seen or tested.

the RSPCA recommend freezing.... I would trust their judgement.

As far as replying goes - i think it is all about education... those who choose will... those who don't are unfortunately beyond reason... that becomes their choice... All I can do is lead the horse to water... the others can go to the butchery in WA.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Some animals have even learnt what parts of the toads are edible and are using them as a variable food source.
> 
> Toads have controlled the population of mosquitoes and many other pest insects.
> 
> to be....



ill take crocs snakes and dogs to live and put up with the mosquitos and im sure most people would agree CANE TOADS ALL SUCKyeah because who would want our reptiles as long as the mosquitos are gone


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> we should make a virus to kill em


 
Currently under construction at JCU. Unlikely to be released under strong (very very very strong) opposition.

Plus new studies are showing the toad is less of a pest than originally thought.

They've never reached the same status at EPA or DPI as the likes of tilapia, mosquito fish, rabbits (Qld) or corn snakes.... there's good reason for that too.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> ill take crocs snakes and dogs to live and put up with the mosquitos and im sure most people would agree CANE TOADS ALL SUCK who cares about our reptiles as long as the mosquitos are gone


 
Now you're not making sense....

You want crocs and dogs, and mosquitoes, but not toads and reptiles??? And not mosquitoes? Hmmmm.... ???


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

so why havn't we released this virus? can it affect bopther toads or sumthin?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

other* not bopther


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> so why havn't we released this virus? can it affect bopther toads or sumthin?


 
Viruses aren't considered the 'healthy' option. Viruses can mutate and infect other animals - this is seen with the ikes of bird and swine flu and people (who poorly research the ideas) have the stigma that it can mutate to cross to us.

Bacteria (highly specific) are always on the cards too...

As is releasing an agent that sterilises the males...

The real problem is getting it to be so host specific that it can't infect a frog, a bird, a reptile etc.... It will take a lot of research - and the always promise these miracle cures of the toads... but nothing will eventuate for many years (at least 10 years for a reasonable bio-control agent to be released).

Toads were introduced as a bio-control agent by a very frustrated Gordonvalian farmer... He didn't listen to reason and this is what happens... So imagine releasing a virus or a bacterium with that same limit of frustration - the problem could turn catastrophic....

Also - bare it in mind, toads aren't that much of a pest compared to many other horrible ferals....


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 2, 2010)

slim6y said:


> ....the RSPCA recommend freezing.... I would trust their judgement.


 
You shouldn't, the RSPCA are expert on pretty much nothing and certainly not on the humane killing of animals. The AVMA on the other hand are professionals and have a very clear stance that freezing of live amphibians should not be carried out.

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

you heard or the screw worm fly? we should do something like that, breed heaps of cane toads but make em sterile, so they eventually die out, it couldn't affect anything else and seems like a perfectly logical solution


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

Nagraj said:


> You shouldn't, the RSPCA are expert on pretty much nothing and certainly not on the humane killing of animals. The AVMA on the other hand are professionals and have a very clear stance that freezing of live amphibians should not be carried out.
> 
> http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf


 
Fair enough - with reason...


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

sarcasm mate


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

of the screw worm fly* geez i suck at spellin tonight


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 2, 2010)

The problem with developing and releasing an artificial biological control is not that it may cross species barriers but that it may (and probably would) cross borders and oceans and affect the species in it's native habitat where, of course, it is an important part of the ecosystem.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> you heard or the screw worm fly? we should do something like that, breed heaps of cane toads but make em sterile, so they eventually die out, it couldn't affect anything else and seems like a perfectly logical solution


 
Screw-worm Fly - DAFF

Yes - very aware... but... how do you make an insect that can do that? You can't.... one will eventually evolve (perhaps) but you can't just make one...

Cactoblastus - the caterpillar is Australia's and one of the world's greatest bio-control agents ever... but unfortunately bio-control has had more blunders than successes... It's a trial and error formation which often ultimately leads to error... 

There are many success stories too... but the toad... is not one of them... in fact, the thing it was targeting (sugar cane beetles) are seldom seen in its diet compared to other insects....


----------



## Dukz13 (Sep 2, 2010)

but how else am i supposed to practice my golf swing???


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

ah good point Nagraj, hmm well why don't we...SHOOT EM, get the army reserves to have a little fun, bag n tag em, then the last few that remain can mate with sterile toads we genetically modifyed, so everytime they try to breed they are un sucessfull, or we can just increase the amount of turtles that eat their eggs?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> sarcasm mate


 
Well duh haha...

In reply too...

What I really didn't get though byron is why would you ask for an opinion then ask why i gave one? That is really beyond me... I don't expect you to be able to take it all on board, but if heard, then success is already begun...


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Humanely... if you wouldn't do it to another animal of 'higher status' what makes it right to do it to a toad?


----------



## slim6y (Sep 2, 2010)

As far as I am aware - eggs are also toxic to animals.... they're toxic in every stage of their life (apparently).


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Sep 2, 2010)

im pretty sure though thers one turtle, though threatened, that can eat em.


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 2, 2010)

We used to leave the back light on , sit at the kitchen window and knock em off with an air rifle . Dusk with light drizzling rain was best . There would be heaps of them hopping toward the light . Qld at the time .


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

fair enough slim6y i just didnt like the way u had a go at everyone to me thats not an opinion


----------



## Noxious (Sep 2, 2010)

....


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 2, 2010)

Noxious said:


> ....


 i thought u had a really good point


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 2, 2010)

Jungletrans said:


> We used to leave the back light on , sit at the kitchen window and knock em off with an air rifle . Dusk with light drizzling rain was best . There would be heaps of them hopping toward the light . Qld at the time .


 
That's the **** (stuff) nightmares are made out of mate...


----------



## cris (Sep 2, 2010)

I voted other, shame there was no humane option. The humane methods include holding the back legs and hitting them very hard on a solid surface(similar to killing a rat but much more force), hitting them really hard ong the with a strong stick(dont splash poison in your eye if you are wasted or unco) or if in an areas where guns are safe and legal, shoot them in the brain or top of the spine. Running them over is ok but slow down so you can be sure what it is, be careful not to kill frogs (I once stopped a meter short of a nice big brown GTF) or humans.

AnimalColllector6, Saw Shell turtles are supposed to be able to eat them without harm, although i have read this in many books i have never been able to track down any detail about it. As far as i know they arnt threatened though. Often animals are resistant rather than being completely immune.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 2, 2010)

Air rifle.


----------



## l3atman (Sep 2, 2010)

im sure many of you may know this, but i just find it so damn funny... 
...
but for those of you that dont know, the cane toad was introduced to australia to help with the cane beetle problem... unfortunately the can beetle lives at the top of the cane plant and the toad lives on the ground and cant reach the can beetle... 
i would really like to know what moron thought up the brilliant idea of introducing them in the first place lol... 
must be one of his finer moments... 
...
as far as killing them goes,... i dont know about you guys but there are two things i dont get to do much, one is go to queensland and the other is play golf... so when i do go to queensland i am normally only there for a small amount of time... and well, i like to make the best of it... 
and to be honest i cant think of a more humane way i would want to end my life if i was a toad, then a nice clean stroke by a golf club, followed by experience the miracle of flight, before finally coming to rest on a nice soft patch of grass, belly up, before finally closing my eyes and coming to a nice peaceful rest...


----------



## cris (Sep 2, 2010)

Ty-Breaker said:


> i would really like to know what moron thought up the brilliant idea of introducing them in the first place lol...
> must be one of his finer moments...


 
It was the government and unfortunately it probably was one of their finer moments, our state government is really lame (just like yours but at least your premier is hot).

As for golf clubs being humane, in 99% of cases the toad would probably die slowly over a few days, weeks or longer.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 2, 2010)

byron_moses said:


> yeah i reckon u cant beat the sound of a toad whistling oaway off a golf club


Agree with that.
I even got a PAT for that - PAT = Pet Acceleration Tool - accelerates a Toad from 0 to 50km/h in 0.1 sec



> I doubt wacking them with a golf club would kill them


It actually does - you just gotta hit them right and hard enough.



> and to be honest i cant think of a more humane way i would want to end my life if i was a toad, then a nice clean stroke by a golf club, followed by experience the miracle of flight, before finally coming to rest on a nice soft patch of grass, belly up, before finally closing my eyes and coming to a nice peaceful rest...


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Sep 2, 2010)

I find it disgusting that the torture of these animals is so accepted amongst certain people. I abhor cruelty in all forms.

I accept that these animals are pests, but a humane death should be granted to all.

slim6y has made some good points throughout this thread.

If you want to kill a toad - hold it by its back legs, and hit it HARD against a solid surface. Done.


----------



## Tikanderoga (Sep 3, 2010)

xxMelissaxx said:


> If you want to kill a toad - hold it by its back legs, and hit it HARD against a solid surface. Done.


Or you could just accelerate the solid surface (aka golf club) towards the toad...


----------



## l3atman (Sep 3, 2010)

to be honest i cant see how grabbing it by the legs and smashing its head against a table would be any more humane then hitting them with a golf club or any other of the options mention through this thread... 
im sure the cane toad will give you the answer...
"excuse me mr toad, which would you prefer, today you have two options,
option number one, i smash you in the head with this little screwed metal stick here, 
or option two, ill grab you by your back legs and smash your head over that concrete ledge over there..."
...
i mean really, i dont think there is any humane way to kill them, any way you do it you are still killing it and as long as you dispose of them properly, i dont think anybody here is intending to turtore the toads... i like other people just like to get a bit more creative about how we do things...


----------



## Colin (Sep 3, 2010)

slim6y said:


> O M G .... All of these comments surmount to torture and NOT actually doing the job properly... If you think that waht you're doing is remotely correct then THINK AGAIN... This is one thing that really really angers me and on a number of levels...
> 
> 1) It is NOT ok to torture any animals regardless of their pest status.
> 
> ...


 


xxMelissaxx said:


> I find it disgusting that the torture of these animals is so accepted amongst certain people. I abhor cruelty in all forms.
> 
> I accept that these animals are pests, but a humane death should be granted to all.
> 
> ...


 
I find this thread disgraceful and shows the hypocrisy of some people that were up in arms when one member suggested some pythons may be culled but delight in the tortue of a living creature such as a toad.. 

I agree with what slim6y and melissa said "I accept that these animals are pests, but a humane death should be granted to all"

grow up people.. I'd normally move this thread off the forum but am leaving it here just to show the hypocrisy some people have to living creatures that may not be as popular as the ones we like best.. all living creatures should be respected and if there is a legitimate reason and need to remove them they should be given some respect and it done in the most humane way as quickly as possible..


----------



## Colin (Sep 3, 2010)

to add some further food for thought....

In Florida USA some of the reptiles we all love (ie: reticulated pythons, burmese pythons etc) are considered by some as "introduced pests" and most people would go ballistic over any suggestion like "baseball batting" or golf clubbing" them to death and laughing and joking about it.. theres no difference between showing humane respect for these pythons, toads or any other living creature in my humble opinion. 

I just felt it all needed to be brought into perspective.. I hope we can all move on from these type of threads and learn something from them.. thanks for listening


----------

